# Anyone Seen Chad Warner



## sea_aries_68 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I've lost contact with my old best friend and thought I would start here.  If anyone has seen or heard from Chad, please email me!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, oh yea I have not seen your friend.
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    I don't know who your friend is; does he have a username here?


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome - sorry I haven't seen your friend, but please, stay a while and chat!


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 10, 2006)

Never heard of him.  Why start at Martial Talk?


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Not sure if it is the same Chad Warner, be there was a Chad Warner that used to post on KenpoNet.com (that was back a few years).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 10, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Never heard of him.  Why start at Martial Talk?



I'm curious too...in any case, Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!
Haven't seen hide nor hair of Chad.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Hope you enjoy the forum.  Tell Chad we said Hi! if you ever find him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2006)

First I would like to say I am NOT Chad and I can also guarantee I have not seen Chad as a matter of fact I do not even know anyone named Chad. Although I suppose it is possible that I could have seen Chad and did not know it since I do not know who Chad is. 

And now....welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome!  Maybe with some more info we might be able to help you.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Good luck finding your friend!


----------

